# Julep: November 2012 boxes



## Squidling (Oct 16, 2012)

I didn't see a thread for this yet so, here it is! I see that they have already released 1 spoiler:







I literally Just bought the Essie version because we didn't get this in the October box. I guess it will be all matte-all the time!
Any thoughts on what else they'll be send out this month?


----------



## Dalylah (Oct 16, 2012)

Actually there is a whole group dedicated to Julep. https://www.makeuptalk.com/groups/show/15/julep


----------



## zadidoll (Oct 16, 2012)

I can't believe we're already talking about November!

(_Pst, I moved it over from the subscription boxes group over here to the Julep group._)


----------



## MissLindaJean (Oct 16, 2012)

I have an NYC matte and Deborah Lippman matte coat... That's enough for me lol.. wonder what color schemes we're going to have.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Oct 16, 2012)

I've been wanting a matte for a while, and I have referral credits so this is really exciting for me. I guess this is a good compromise on the fact we didn't get matte last month and got crackle instead )&lt;

Hopefully the quality of the matte top will be good...


----------



## Squidling (Oct 16, 2012)

They just posted sneak peek # 2






Suedes, finally. Maybe they heard all the complaining last month?


----------



## mjkdior713 (Oct 16, 2012)

I'm excited to see the color combos


----------



## FoxxyNiki (Oct 16, 2012)

I've never tried the suede polishes or matte topcoat before, so my interest is peaked.

Question for those of you that have tried the suede polishes or who are familiar with them - what kind of a topcoat (if any) do you use with it? I'm assuming a normal topcoat would ruin the "suede" look, but if you forgo a topcoat, won't it chip?

Any insights from those who have already tried them would be wonderful!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## DragonChick (Oct 16, 2012)

I don't have the suedes (yet), but other matte polishes, if you apply a normal topcoat, it will turn into a glossy finish. You really do need a matte topcoat for matte polishes to get the intended effect. The reverse is true if you use a matte topcoat on a glossy polish. Though there the level of matte is dependant on the base polish. Some have a subtle matte and others are more prominent.
 

And suedes, yay! I'm going to cave and get the whole set since I've been waiting for them, but refuse to buy them at Sephora for full price.


----------



## FoxxyNiki (Oct 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *DragonChick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I don't have the suedes (yet), but other matte polishes, if you apply a normal topcoat, it will turn into a glossy finish. You really do need a matte topcoat for matte polishes to get the intended effect. The reverse is true if you use a matte topcoat on a glossy polish. Though there the level of matte is dependant on the base polish. Some have a subtle matte and others are more prominent.
> 
> And suedes, yay! I'm going to cave and get the whole set since I've been waiting for them, but refuse to buy them at Sephora for full price.


 Thanks! So, I should probably use a matte topcoat with the suede polishes, I'm assuming?


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Oct 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *FoxxyNiki* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thanks! So, I should probably use a matte topcoat with the suede polishes, I'm assuming?


I don't think it matters. The suede/matte finish will be the same and matte chips pretty easily no matter what you do... adding the top coat here doesn't help. It's mostly about the finish rather than protecting your mani


----------



## maeiland (Oct 16, 2012)

I have Minka &amp; Nora from the Suede collection. I do own a matte topcoat from Butter London but haven't been using it over the suede. Minka is GORGEOUS! Nora is great as well but Minka became my one of favorite nail polish colors the moment I put it on. They covered really well with one coat but because I knew I wasn't going to use a topcoat I used two. I haven't had much chipping just the usual tip wear that I get even when using a topcoat. I've gotten a lot of compliments on both colors and am looking forward to getting the rest of the suede colors.


----------



## Jazbot (Oct 17, 2012)

After months of cancelling I think I want to rejoin for the Suede polish!


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Oct 17, 2012)

Hey!  Check your jules balances...I just got 300 extra points and it says "Thanks for being a Julep Maven"...does this mean that all of the existing Mavens are now getting the sign up bonus?  I only had my referral points as of a couple of days ago.


----------



## xiehan (Oct 17, 2012)

> Hey! Â Check your jules balances...I just got 300 extra points and it says "Thanks for being a Julep Maven"...does this mean that all of the existing Mavens are now getting the sign up bonus? Â I only had my referral points as of a couple of days ago. Â


 yep, got the 300 points too!


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Oct 17, 2012)

I just thought of something else...do you think with the new program this means we won't be forced to use up our referral points on boxes we don't like?  Can I actually skip now?  That would be amazing.  I was also really hesitant to buy the monthly upgrade box before because I didn't know if I'd waste a free month by doing that.  I am looking forward to seeing how exactly this works in a few days.  I see that the boxes in the maven shop have a "use your points" drop down when you click on more details, so I'm guessing it's like that.  I just hope I don't get sent a box if I don't affirmatively choose something.


----------



## bbbrandnewww (Oct 17, 2012)

Got the 300 points as well. I have 2 accounts... one is really old, so I couldn't recall which I was using. Oops. But the one with the Jules is obv. the one that I've been using, which makes sense since my other account got a "come back!" email. Glad they gave us long time Mavens something though.


----------



## DragonChick (Oct 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *dixiegirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just checked my account and got the 300 points as well.  I am kind of excited about that and will possibly get the suede box because of it.  We shall see!!!


 
Yep, I just checked mine and it looks like it was added yesterday!


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Oct 17, 2012)

LOL just a point of funny, people keep posting on Julep's wall with their referral code and being like "JOIN FOR 1 PENNY". I think the majority of people on Julep's FB page are probably already mavens... XD


----------



## Jazbot (Oct 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> LOL just a point of funny, people keep posting on Julep's wall with their referral code and being like "JOIN FOR 1 PENNY". I think the majority of people on Julep's FB page are probably already mavens... XD


What is the code?


----------



## kelliq (Oct 18, 2012)

I'm officially part of a no-buy, and I am not super excited about suedes/matte, so I don't think I'll have trouble skipping this month. We shall see for certain when they release the actual boxes.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Oct 18, 2012)

lol i don't mean to be bumping both threads, but they are more relevant topics in one than the other.

From the FB wall:



> Hey Mavens we want to update you on a few things! If you haven't received a response back from our CS team, we want to assure you that we have received your email or voicemail and we are actively working on answering any and all questions as soon as possible.
> 
> Here are a few things to note:
> 
> ...


----------



## zadidoll (Oct 18, 2012)

If you use referral points to get a free box you don't earn the Julep Jules.


----------



## kisha90 (Oct 18, 2012)

I still don't get exactly what suedes are but I might be skipping based on the pictures


----------



## mjkdior713 (Oct 19, 2012)

I will probably not skip.  I have no suede polishes.  Could be fun  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Fairest of all (Oct 19, 2012)

I have a few suede polishes and I have to say I notice a big difference between them and matte polishes. When you apply them to the nail they really do dry down to an almost fuzzy/suede feeling and still have a tiny bit of shine/metallic sparkle to them.... not at all chalky feeling and completely flat like mattes. The staying power is also drastically different as most of my matte polishes chip almost immediately, while the suedes can get almost a week. Personally I think a matte topcoat paired with these is an odd choice because applying it defeats the purpose of wearing suede polish at all.


----------



## xiehan (Oct 19, 2012)

> What would you apply as your topcoat?


 You wouldn't use a topcoat. Which means an extra-strong basecoat, something like Orly Bonder, is going to be key to making sure it stays on without chipping.


----------



## kelliq (Oct 19, 2012)

Quote:

Originally Posted by *kisha90* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I still don't get exactly what suedes are but I might be skipping based on the pictures


> Originally Posted by *Fairest of all* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have a few suede polishes and I have to say I notice a big difference between them and matte polishes. When you apply them to the nail they really do dry down to an almost fuzzy/suede feeling and still have a tiny bit of shine/metallic sparkle to them.... not at all chalky feeling and completely flat like mattes. The staying power is also drastically different as most of my matte polishes chip almost immediately, while the suedes can get almost a week.
> Personally I think a matte topcoat paired with these is an odd choice because applying it defeats the purpose of wearing suede polish at all.


 Suedes are simply metallic polishes with a matte finish. Like Fairest said, they apply really smooth and do feel suede-y. And I think they're throwing in the matte top coat because it does go with the theme. You could use it to make your own suedes by applying it to your metallic polishes, or obviously just to matte-ify any of the rest of your polishes. Like if you wanted to use other non-mattes for nail art on top of suedes, it would keep the entire look matte.



> Originally Posted by *xiehan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> You wouldn't use a topcoat. Which means an extra-strong basecoat, something like Orly Bonder, is going to be key to making sure it stays on without chipping.


 Exactly. I have a suede and I do really enjoy it. I just don't necessary want a bunch more. Though I am tempted by the matte topcoat now. Sigh! This no-buy is a lot more difficult than I anticipated.


----------



## jac a (Oct 19, 2012)

so looking forward to this collection. i have nothing like them in my stash and would love love love to try them out...just couldn't justify paying the full price at sephora.


----------



## Yolanda Horton (Oct 19, 2012)

*SPOILER ALERT: To thank everyone this month we are doing TRIPLE JULES if you take your November Maven Box. What does this mean? Instead of the 300 Jules you normally get for taking your monthly box you will be getting 900 Jules!
 


So crafty Julep for the ppl who was thinking about skipping!!!


----------



## mjkdior713 (Oct 19, 2012)

Maybe it's just me, but I can't wait to get my email tomorrow with the picks for November!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## xiehan (Oct 19, 2012)

> Sigh! This no-buy is a lot more difficult than I anticipated.


 Is your no-buy for October or November? Remember that you can still always buy the boxes after the fact from the Maven boutique for the same $20 price. Last I checked you could still buy the September boxes, maybe even August IIRC? So they'll still be available for a month or two. The only thing you'll miss out on is the excitement of being one of the first to try the new colors... except that in this case we won't even be the first because these have been available at Sephora.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Oct 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *xiehan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Is your no-buy for October or November?
> 
> Remember that you can still always buy the boxes after the fact from the Maven boutique for the same $20 price. Last I checked you could still buy the September boxes, maybe even August IIRC? So they'll still be available for a month or two. The only thing you'll miss out on is the excitement of being one of the first to try the new colors... except that in this case we won't even be the first because these have been available at Sephora.


The  only other thing you'd miss out on is cheaper add-ons. So if you wanted multiple colors from the collection, you'd have to buy them for $11.20/bottle instead of $5. Otherwise, you can still get everything  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Oct 20, 2012)

Swatches are up!









































So there's really only about 3-4 colors, which is fine. I'm surprised IT girl doesn't have 3 colors like usual but it might be a nice chance for me to grab the matte coat with it. Anyone love a particular set more than others?

Also I can't find the box thing on their new website. LOL


----------



## cutpiece (Oct 20, 2012)

I'm going with boho glam and adding on Trina. Kinda sucks that the boxes aren't up yet..


----------



## meaganola (Oct 20, 2012)

Oof.  I'm thinking I'll be getting all of them if they offer that option again this month!  I'm going to have to see the prices, though (they usually send out the email at 6am on the 20th -- and I know this because I'm usually waiting at the bus to go to work when that happens, so I usually check out the colors while trying to not snarl at my fellow transit riders -- but it's 7:35 now, and that email still hasn't arrived), to figure out the per-bottle cost for the full set and figure out whether it's worth the money to buy, say, six polishes (or whatever the total number is) if I'm only going to use four versus getting my box with two and then getting a couple of add-ons and then buying an additional bottle.  I already have Trina, and I'm not wild about Minka, but I want all of the others, and it might be cheaper to get them all at once than pick them up individually.  I love suedes, although I only have one -- OPI Ink Suede -- and I always wish I had more (it dries *really* quickly -- even faster than when I use Seche Vite), but it seems like I can only find soft, pretty, feminine colors, and I don't like those colors.  I'm a little annoyed at the fact that these are already available at Sephora because one of the main reasons I joined was because I want to get these colors before they're available to the general public, but on the other hand, the Maven program is a good deal if we can catch them all in our Maven boxes.

As a side note, if you want to fake a suede look, get a matte topcoat and use it over a foil.  I've done this so much that I am actually almost out of matte topcoat, so I'm really happy to see one in this box because I keep forgetting to buy another bottle of this stuff!


----------



## maeiland (Oct 20, 2012)

I already have Minka &amp; Nora so I think i'm going to get American Beauty &amp; add on Hailee &amp; Donna. I'm not quite sure if I like Trina yet.


----------



## Smurfgirl06 (Oct 20, 2012)

I love them all! I hope they have the option to get the whole collection again!


----------



## xiehan (Oct 20, 2012)

Trina is a re-release, and I can say that I think it's one of Julep's best polishes (out of the ones I own/have owned, which is quite a lot). Opaque in one coat, really nice consistency (on the thin side but not runny), and the microshimmer gives it a lovely glow.


----------



## liziam (Oct 20, 2012)

So I just selected the whole collection and clicked apply Jules, and it deducted 4000 jules instead of 5000. I tried the regular subscription and it deducted 1500 instead of 2000. I don't want to be charged the remaining amount - anyone else having this issue? Thanks!


----------



## liziam (Oct 20, 2012)

Argh - I checked my orders under "store" and it's charging me 3 dollars for the bombshell box. I'm so confused!


----------



## maeiland (Oct 20, 2012)

My try a new style button isn't working.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## wadedl (Oct 20, 2012)

I don't think it is working correctly at all. It let me apply 1000 Jules and is charging me $8.00 for It Girl.


----------



## xoxoelyse (Oct 20, 2012)

I can't decide between it girl and bombshell! What is everyone else getting??


----------



## eliza7 (Oct 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *maeiland* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My try a new style button isn't working.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Mine isn't working either!  Anyone else having this issue?  We have until the 24th to choose, right? I hope it's working by then :-/


----------



## eliza7 (Oct 20, 2012)

I also only see one option for an add-on... a pink bath set.  I thought there are usually more options for add ons?


----------



## heather4602 (Oct 20, 2012)

I haven't gotten the email I normally get showing the boxes and stuff.I also don't see them on their site, but I have not used their site much since they changed it. Can anyone tell me where to look to see all the boxes for the month?


----------



## xiehan (Oct 20, 2012)

I upgraded to the whole set!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> That basically takes the remainder of my points, but whatever. I think it'll be worth it!


----------



## maeiland (Oct 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *heather4602* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I haven't gotten the email I normally get showing the boxes and stuff.I also don't see them on their site, but I have not used their site much since they changed it. Can anyone tell me where to look to see all the boxes for the month?


 I don't think anyone has received the email yet.


----------



## meaganola (Oct 20, 2012)

I think they're still tweaking the site.  The email still hasn't been sent out, after all.  I can see all of the add-on options, but when I try to switch to another style (I'm thinking about getting the whole set), there are some major formatting issues, and I can only see maybe a tenth of the text.  As for the add-ons, I'm confused because there are add-ons in there that I don't believe are in this month's boxes, like Diane, quick-dry top coat, and Demi.  On the up side, you can add three this time around instead of just two.  

ETA:  As for where to see the boxes, after you log into your account, hover over My Account at the top, then click on My Maven Profile under My Account, then click on My Maven Subscription in the main part of the page.  You should see your box there.  It took me *ages* to find that, although it's also possible that it just took them ages to get it loaded.


----------



## CaptainSassy (Oct 20, 2012)

I skipped the past couple of months but I'm getting the American beauty set and adding on Trina. LOVE fall manis. Is it $50 for the whole set? The site is all wonky and I can't see the price.


----------



## heather4602 (Oct 20, 2012)

Thank you Meaganola  for your help! I don't think I would have ever found it if it was not for those directions. There are a lot of pretty colors this time! I have skipped the pass few months but I don't think I will this time!


----------



## wadedl (Oct 20, 2012)

Here are the pics of the boxes. I noticed I had more available from my iPhone using Safari than my Mac Book Pro also using Safari as add ons. I switched to It Girl since I did not like the products last time they had a tub of cream or scrub.I would rather get a matte top coat this time around. All of the tubs are the "Body Frosting" and the Scrub is only available as an add on or in the full set.

Full Collection





American Beauty





Boho Glam





Bomb Shell





Classic With a Twist





It Girl


----------



## zorabell (Oct 20, 2012)

I think I am just going to go with IT Girl because I really don't want to get the pink grapefruit body butter and I was really wanting the top coat. I did notice the top coat is described as "Creates an ultimate matte suede finish." So hopefully this wont change the look of the suede polish at all when used.


----------



## DragonChick (Oct 20, 2012)

Their site is efffed up. I can't even't click on any of the buttons to see the other styles. And the only add on I get is the non-polish. And this would be the month I want to buy the full set. Soooo frustrated.
 

Edit.... in the fastest turnaround time calling them and answering. The gal I talked to said that after you load the page and it's being wonky, you have to click the refresh page on the browser itself for the site to work. Apparently I wasn't the only one this happened to and she said she had this happen to her this morning.


----------



## xoxoelyse (Oct 20, 2012)

How do you guys think Donna compares to Eloise from last month? I got Eloise last month and want to get Donna too but they do look really similar


----------



## zadidoll (Oct 20, 2012)

I ordered the complete set and added on the three polishes not part of the large set. Jules cost 5300 Jules. So now I'm left with 30000 Jules. Also if you pay for something with your Jules then decide against it you can "recover" the Jules.


----------



## maeiland (Oct 20, 2012)

Ok I changed my style, selected my add-ons, &amp; hit apply jules.

I had 1200 jules and it applied 750 to my order. Where do I go to see how much I will owe, if any, after the applied jules?

Edit: Nevermind I found it. ;p


----------



## meaganola (Oct 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zorabell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think I am just going to go with IT Girl because I really don't want to get the pink grapefruit body butter and I was really wanting the top coat. I did notice the top coat is described as "Creates an ultimate matte suede finish." So hopefully this wont change the look of the suede polish at all when used.


 If this works like the essie matte coat I have, it doesn't do anything to the look of the suede.  I taped off sections of one nail and did same-nail swatch comparisons using my OPI Ink Suede a while ago:  Just the suede, the suede plus a standard top coat, the suede plus the matte top coat, and the suede plus the standard top coat under the matte top coat.  The only part that looked different was the suede-plus-regular-top-coat.  And here's something to keep in mind about suedes/mattes:  Oil (as in hand lotion) can make them shiny, as will regular wear (I think all of the paper shuffling I do at work makes matte polish shiny and shiny polish matte), so if you want to keep the dull matte/suede finish, just use a matte top coat, and you're back to the original matte/suede finish.


----------



## xiehan (Oct 20, 2012)

> How do you guys think Donna compares to Eloise from last month? I got Eloise last month and want to get Donna too but they do look really similar


 Donna looks much brighter and a touch lighter to me. Eloise is quite muted and dusty. I think Donna is Eloise's brighter sister.


----------



## HelloLeilani (Oct 20, 2012)

OMFG! I LOOOOOVE my regular Bombshell box so much this month. PURRRRFECTION! I'm adding on the body scrub stuffs because I love that sort of thing, but the two colors couldn't have been more ideal for me. They are two colors I've been lusting over the last month or so.


----------



## maeiland (Oct 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *xoxoelyse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> How do you guys think Donna compares to Eloise from last month? I got Eloise last month and want to get Donna too but they do look really similar


 The bottle pictures on Julep make them look similar but if you look at swatches of them they are pretty different.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Oct 20, 2012)

Julep seems to have an issue with their polishes looking much different in the bottles than on the nail -- Caroline and Leslie from this month's IT Girl were both like that. Nora also looks way more purple in the bottle than it does on the nail. It seems more like silver-tinted purple from their swatches, so I'd say trust the swatches more than the bottle.


----------



## DragonChick (Oct 20, 2012)

I'm also liking that there are colors to pick from in the add-ons that are not in the boxes. Granted, I didn't buy any of them as I already received Demi and Diane in one of the mystery boxes and I'm particular on what topcoat I use. But.... I like that option in general.


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Oct 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *xoxoelyse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I can't decide between it girl and bombshell! What is everyone else getting??


I think I'm going to stick with Boho Glam!


----------



## zadidoll (Oct 20, 2012)

Good thing I went back to check my account because it turns out it didn't add on the add ons. After saving the add ons a second time my final price was 7,250 Jules.

Reward Program 
27950 Jules available Apply 
7250 Jules applied  Reclaim 


After thinking about it I decided to switch back to the normal box and selected Bombshell. The reason I ended up changing my mind was because 7250 Jules is 3+ months worth of boxes. As much as I want all the colors this month I don't think I want to waste my Jules on it.

The downside to selecting Bombshell is that I already own Trina so that will go up for trade.


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Oct 20, 2012)

Just got the email from Julep announcing the boxes.


----------



## eliza7 (Oct 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Wow that seems like a pretty good deal, where is the option to order the complete set?


----------



## zadidoll (Oct 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *eliza7* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## SnowLeopard (Oct 20, 2012)

I selected the whole set, but may change my mind. Ulta is having Butter London buy 2 get 1 free, I already did this once this week but I'm going back to Ulta today and might do it again. I want to wait and see the Mavens Choice box or I might just get It Girl and add on Amber or Minka, I love bronzy colors.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Oct 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *SnowLeopard* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I selected the whole set, but may change my mind. Ulta is having Butter London buy 2 get 1 free, I already did this once this week but I'm going back to Ulta today and might do it again. I want to wait and see the Mavens Choice box or I might just get It Girl and add on Amber or Minka, I love bronzy colors.


 You could consider the Coterie on Butter london deal instead? $8 for 2 BL. https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/129715/probably-dead-butter-london-back-on-coterie-2-for-3 (scroll to the bottom of the page)


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Oct 20, 2012)

Here're the "proper" swatches from their blog.

American Beauty

*Amber*: Golden bronze suede

*Brit*: Graphite silver suede 








Boho Glam

*Nora*: Silver aubergine suede *Amber*: Golden bronze suede 








Bombshell

*Donna*: Smokey peacock blue crÃ¨me *Trina*: Deep aubergine shimmer   Also I included Eloise from last month to compare with Donna. They do look pretty different. 








Classic with a Twist

*Brit*: Graphite silver suede *Minka*: Copper red suede 








It Girl

*Nora*: Silver aubergine suede *Hailee*: Khaki green suede 






So to recap, the colors in this month's box are

*Amber*: Golden bronze suede (American Beauty, Boho Glam) *Brit*: Graphite silver suede (American Beautym CwaT) *Nora*: Silver aubergine suede (Boho Glam, IT Girl) *Donna*: Smokey peacock blue crÃ¨me (Bombshell) *Trina*: Deep aubergine shimmer (Bombshell) *Minka*: Copper red suede (CwaT) *Hailee*: Khaki green suede (IT Girl)


----------



## SnowLeopard (Oct 20, 2012)

@Kyuu Thanks! Now maybe I can justify $50 on the suedes collection.


----------



## SnowLeopard (Oct 20, 2012)

Are the swatches wet and dry or with a matte or glossy topcoat?


----------



## xiehan (Oct 20, 2012)

> Are the swatches wet and dry or with a matte or glossy topcoat?


 The matte ones are with no topcoat. The shiny ones are with a regular (glossy) topcoat.


----------



## xoxoelyse (Oct 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *xiehan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Donna looks much brighter and a touch lighter to me. Eloise is quite muted and dusty. I think Donna is Eloise's brighter sister.


 Hmm your right now that I look at them! Thanks! Ugh there are so many good choices this month I am having such a hard time deciding!


----------



## xoxoelyse (Oct 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Here're the "proper" swatches from their blog.
> 
> ...


 Thank you for posting comparison pics of eloise and donna! This makes me justify having both hehe  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## SnowLeopard (Oct 20, 2012)

So they look glossy when wet and dry to the suede finish? That's cool.


----------



## xoxoelyse (Oct 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *SnowLeopard* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> So they look glossy when wet and dry to the suede finish? That's cool.


 I think the glossy ones are with a regular top coat, but I may be mistaken.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Oct 20, 2012)

Hmmm.. decisions, decisions! I'll opt in this month, but don't know which colors I like best.


----------



## SnowLeopard (Oct 20, 2012)

Oh now I see, the suedes that look glossy have the fast dry topcoat on them. I really just want Amber, Minka, and Hailee, but if I do It Girl and add Amber and Minka then I'm spending $30 so it might be worth it to just spend the extra $20 for everything.


----------



## Claudia Marcus (Oct 20, 2012)

I'm thinking the same thing...Happy Birthday to me, a BIG box of fun stuff from Julep!!


----------



## maeiland (Oct 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *xoxoelyse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think the glossy ones are with a regular top coat, but I may be mistaken.


 Yes the glossy ones have a regular topcoat. The suede colors go on matte and they dry extremely fast, I was very impressed with them.


----------



## Playedinloops (Oct 20, 2012)

Yay Julep! I can't skip this month! First irresistable month for me since July. I'm getting It girl and maybe an add on, I'll have to think about that.


----------



## gingerjenny (Oct 20, 2012)

I love this months choices!  I got it girl and added on amber, minka and donna.  LOL  I just didn't want any more lotions or butters so I didn't get the whole kit.


----------



## heather4602 (Oct 20, 2012)

Ok, I just realized that this is the first month since the month I ordered it that I am not skipping. So I saved the box I wanted and added an add-on polish used mu Jules points for the add ons. Now what do I do? Do I need to "check" out or will it just pay for it after October 24. I cannot believe I have been a member since April and this is my first box I've actually purchased! I've bought some mystery boxes and the Halloween box but not a regular box! Thanks for yalls help!


----------



## sprite9034 (Oct 20, 2012)

Can anyone else not change their style or skip the month?

I emailed customer service, but just wondering if anyone else was having trouble.


----------



## zadidoll (Oct 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *heather4602* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ok, I just realized that this is the first month since the month I ordered it that I am not skipping. So I saved the box I wanted and added an add-on polish used mu Jules points for the add ons. Now what do I do? Do I need to "check" out or will it just pay for it after October 24. I cannot believe I have been a member since April and this is my first box I've actually purchased! I've bought some mystery boxes and the Halloween box but not a regular box! Thanks for yalls help!


 After you saved the box you want to pick and picked your add ons you DO have to save again otherwise it may not show up in your order.



​  ​ 
If you have any Jules available you'll see at the bottom of the screen how much you have and you can click to apply those Jules if you have enough to pay for the add ons (750 each) or for the box (2,000). Once you've saved everything that's all you need to do since Julep will then (it should) charge your card on the 27th.

For those who use their Jules but change their mind you can reclaim your Jules by clicking on that link.

Add ons - 750 Jules (max 3 add ons for a total of 2250)

Monthly maven box - 2000 Jules

Fall Warmth Nail Wardrobe - 5000 Jules

IF you were to get (almost) EVERYTHING the big box plus three of four additional polishes not in that box it would cost 7250 Jules.

Fall Warmth Nail Wardrobe (+$30) 
*Brit* Graphite silver suede
*Amber* Golden bronze suede
*Hailee* Khaki green suede
*Matte Top Coat* Creates an ultimate matte suede finish.
*Donna* Smokey peacock blue crÃ¨me
*Nora* Silver aubergine suede
*Minka* Copper red suede
*Trina* Deep aubergine shimmer
*Pink Body Frosting* Body Butter with Shea.
*Pink Body Scrub* Sugar, shea and natural oils
*Scrub Towel &amp; Mitt* 
 Add Ons not in box: 
Diane
Demi
Meryl
Julep Fast Dry Top Coat - shiny (this has been sent out several times in past boxes)


----------



## MissLindaJean (Oct 20, 2012)

The Fall Warmth box is only $30? Seems like a pretty good deal.. aren't they usually $50 for monthly collections?


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Oct 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> The Fall Warmth box is only $30? Seems like a pretty good deal.. aren't they usually $50 for monthly collections?


 I think it means +$30 on top of what you're normally charged ($20) aka $50.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Oct 20, 2012)

> I think it means +$30 on top of what you're normally charged ($20) aka $50.


 Lol, I knew it was too good to be true! I'm not keen on Julep's creams, haven't really had much success, so I'll probably not get the Bombshell... Maybe It girl?


----------



## zadidoll (Oct 20, 2012)

Yup. It's $19.99 + $30 = $49.99 for ALL those items. Plus three add on polishes at $4.99 each. Out of pocket it would be $64.96 or 7250 Jules. I think they also can charge part Jules and part credit/debit card depending on if you have enough Jules to cover at least one item.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Oct 20, 2012)

> Yup. It's $19.99 + $30 = $49.99 for ALL those items. Plus three add on polishes at $4.99 each. Out of pocket it would be $64.96 or 7250 Jules. I think they also can charge part Jules and part credit/debit card depending on if you have enough Jules to cover at least one item.


 Don't have referral credits, my friends usually just borrow polishes or have me do simple manis on them lol.. the scrubs would make nice Christmas gifts, though.


----------



## kat46 (Oct 20, 2012)

Ha! I was going to cancel this month because I have skipped the last 2-3 and last month was just...ew, but now I'm ordering the whole collection.






I'll probably cancel after this one though. I figure I can can split this into a couple of nice Christmas gifts for my mom and sister and keep a couple polishes for myself. Win.


----------



## steps2divadom (Oct 20, 2012)

It sounds like there's going to be a "Maven's Choice" box again this month too, if you look at the bottom the page, it says they'll reveal what's in it tomorrow &amp; there's voting on their FB page. I have to skip this month (finances... :-() and I'm heartbroken about it; I've been wanting the suedes since they announced they were carrying them.


----------



## dawallewein (Oct 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *sprite9034* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Can anyone else not change their style or skip the month?
> 
> I emailed customer service, but just wondering if anyone else was having trouble.


 I'm having the same issue.  Let us know what you find out.


----------



## Claudia Marcus (Oct 20, 2012)

What I can't figure out is how much I'll save if I use my jules towards the $50 winter box. I reclaimed them because it subtracted them but it didn't say what the new price would be. Does anyone have this part figured out yet please?


----------



## MakeupGalore (Oct 21, 2012)

Went with It girl and added on Donna and Minka. I typically love the products they send each month in addition to the actual polish but I wish they'd stick with hand/foot or nail related products. Not a fan of receiving body scrubs and mascaras from a nail brand


----------



## Yolanda Horton (Oct 21, 2012)

It Girl with Minka, Brit and Amber added on hopeing that the Maven box doesnt change my mind...lol.

*Does anyone know.. If you dont use the Jules on this box and pay the full price do you get more jules??? I have been looking all over the site for the the dollar amount to jules?*


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Oct 21, 2012)

Maven's choice box announced!





Tickled Pink Scrub Set (body scrub, mitt, and towel), Matte Top Coat, and Trina (a deep aubergine shimmer).


----------



## zadidoll (Oct 21, 2012)

Bleh. Maven's Choice sucks. Trina has been repeated so many times. Wish it was the peacock blue with the matte top coat.


----------



## zadidoll (Oct 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Yolanda Horton* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It Girl with Minka, Brit and Amber added on hopeing that the Maven box doesnt change my mind...lol.
> 
> *Does anyone know.. If you dont use the Jules on this box and pay the full price do you get more jules??? I have been looking all over the site for the the dollar amount to jules?*


 If you pay for your box and don't use any Jules you earn 300 Jules.

How many Jules do I earn if I purchase prepaid Maven subscription? You will earn 300 Jules for each month of Maven you prepay for.


----------



## Musegirl (Oct 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *sprite9034* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Can anyone else not change their style or skip the month?
> 
> I emailed customer service, but just wondering if anyone else was having trouble.


 This happened to me too.  Just refresh your page until it works.  It took about 3 refreshes for me but I was finally able to change my style.


----------



## maeiland (Oct 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> If you pay for your box and don't use any Jules you earn 300 Jules.


 So if we don't use the 900 bonus jules they will take away 600 so we only receive 300 this time? I'd rather save them the waste it on a 5 add on.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Oct 21, 2012)

> So if we don't use the 900 bonus jules they will take away 600 so we only receive 300 this time? I'd rather save them the waste it on a 5 add on.


 If you SKIP November entirely, you don't get the 600 Jules/points. I think the comment was more a general statement and geared towards members like myself; not a blogger and not a referral to my name, which leaves me no other way to accumulate the points.


----------



## heather4602 (Oct 21, 2012)

Thanks Zadidoll for your help! I noticed under a way to earn Jules that you got 200 for your birthday. Mine was in October so I emailed them and they emailed me back within the hour and added the points. They are really helpful and great customer service goes along ways with me!


----------



## sprite9034 (Oct 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Musegirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This happened to me too.  Just refresh your page until it works.  It took about 3 refreshes for me but I was finally able to change my style.


 Thanks! I tried opening the page several times without anything changing, so I didn't think to try refreshing.

Thanks especially since Julep's customer service hasn't gotten back to me yet :/


----------



## MissLindaJean (Oct 21, 2012)

> Thanks Zadidoll for your help! I noticed under a way to earn Jules that you got 200 for your birthday. Mine was in October so I emailed them and they emailed me back within the hour and added the points. They are really helpful and great customer service goes along ways with me!


 That's a nice perk!


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Oct 21, 2012)

On another note, how do we feel about the new maven intro boxes...? The new +1 product item is the Cuticle oil rather than the pedi prep. Shame... I actually really liked the pedi prep, and it was pretty much the singular reason I stayed with Julep even when I disliked the polishes' formula at first. I feel like with cuticle oil it's much harder to tell.

I'm also _really_ not feeling any of the neutral/beige/greige of the two polishes they're putting in all of the intro boxes... 

American Beauty

Stefani â€“ American Beauty: Gold flecked grey metallic   Lynn â€“ American Beauty: Nude, blush pearl 




Boho Glam

Toni â€“ Boho Glam: Grey crÃ¨me with a hint of purple   Michelle â€“ Boho Glam: Midnight, inky blue 




Bombshell

Eva â€“ Bombshell: Juicy raspberry crÃ¨me   Viola â€“ Bombshell: Deepest dark purple crÃ¨me 




Classic with a Twist

Sophie â€“ Classic with a Twist: Trina Turk Fall '12 chic truffle mushroom crÃ¨me   Jodieâ€“ Classic with a Twist: Classic with a Twist: Rosey mauve with gold shimmer 




It Girl

Delaunay â€“ It Girl: Trina Turk Fall '12 chili pepper red crÃ¨me   Daphne â€“ It Girl: Smoky seafoam green crÃ¨me   Otte â€“ It Girl: Trina Turk Fall '12 rich camel neutral crÃ¨me


----------



## SnowLeopard (Oct 21, 2012)

I selected the whole collection, but I'm thinking about switching to It Girl and just adding Amber and Minka and saving the $20. MC box is lame IMO, does anyone like it?


----------



## xoxoelyse (Oct 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *SnowLeopard* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I selected the whole collection, but I'm thinking about switching to It Girl and just adding Amber and Minka and saving the $20. MC box is lame IMO, does anyone like it?


 I actually really like mavens choice lol. I wanted trina and the matte top coat, but didn't want to do any add ons, and I'm not crazy about the suedes. I also am needing a new body scrub so it's kind of perfect for me.


----------



## Hellaine (Oct 21, 2012)

I really love the maven's choice also.  I'm not a huge nail person... which is sort of why I signed up, so they can just make my nail fashion choices for me haha.  But I really, really like Julep's products, so I always opt for whatever box has the most products.  I kind of only wear white/black/gray/neutrals too, so perfect for my color-scared self!


----------



## bbbrandnewww (Oct 21, 2012)

I think I'm skipping. I was SOOOO excited for suedes month ago, but they're not really doing it for me. I don't really want one of the colors in each box and the body item says shea butter. Their scrub had shea butter and was far too greasy for me, so this box I just don't think is for me. I'd rather pick one up later if I get Jules at some point instead.


----------



## mjkdior713 (Oct 22, 2012)

If anyone's still having problems skipping/changing, try a different web browser.  I did and then I was able to view the other choices and it showed the option to skip and all.


----------



## FoxxyNiki (Oct 22, 2012)

So I decided to go with the Boho Glam box this month, and add on the matte top coat. But, when I go into my account now, it says that the matte top coat is on back order?? Anyone else have this issue? Any ideas?????


----------



## parisnicole1989 (Oct 22, 2012)

So I'm a little peeved with Julep right now...I've been trying since the window opened to select my box. I had subscribed for one month a while back, didn't like it, then cancelled. I emailed them at the beginning of this month to sign back up. Well, I hadn't been able to log in and finally I was able to. Now I can't pick anything and they've already charged me. I called on Saturday morning and was told there were "technical issues"... ok...that's fine..I was told to keep trying. Would have expected some points for the trouble of having to call, but whatever. I periodically check back in the rest of the weekend and today and still can't choose my box. I called this afternoon and was told they are still having "technical issues" and to keep trying and give them a call back... I don't have time to keep calling and checking. I wasn't offered anything except to keep doing what I've been doing. I'm not trying to be prissy in saying I want something, but after having cancelled and then coming back, you would think they might want to keep me around the second time. Plus the girl kept talking over me when I explained to her that my card had been charged twice. I know she wasn't trying to be rude, but it came across that way when I was trying to explain my situation and she wouldn't stop interrupting me. Eugh.... I hope it gets fixed tomorrow.


----------



## bbbrandnewww (Oct 22, 2012)

What happened to the "my orders" section? I thought it was there the other day, but I don't see it now. I was able to skip today (finally). Before that, I only had the 300 Jules for being an existing member. After I skipped they gave me 900 for being a November Maven, which I'm not. Their new site is just too wonky.


----------



## DragonChick (Oct 23, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *SnowLeopard* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I selected the whole collection, but I'm thinking about switching to It Girl and just adding Amber and Minka and saving the $20. MC box is lame IMO, does anyone like it?


 If I didn't want anything else other than the matte top coat, I'd be all over it. I like Trina as a color, and the scrub is a great way to try it without spending a fortune. I personally think this month's MC box is good, (I really didn't like last month's at all) and I like that they're offering this as a selection/option on top of the normal boxes.


----------



## wishinstar777 (Oct 23, 2012)

I had originally elected to use my Jules to get a free box this month but I changed my mind and skipped. I don't see an option to reclaim my jules. Will they just get credited back to my account since I've decided to skip?


----------



## zadidoll (Oct 23, 2012)

I think you need to contact their customer service since you should have reclaimed your Jules first then skipped.


----------



## DragonChick (Oct 27, 2012)

Has anyone else run into this?

Since I haven't recieved an email with shipping info for this month yet, I logged into the site to see what the order status is. Only there is no order for November's box, which I upgraded to the full collection. But... if I log into the legacy site I'm seeing an order for my It Girl November box and nothing about the upgrade that I switched to last week.

I've already sent in an email on this as it's too late to call them today. I really hope I'm still getting the upgrade and not the normal box. That would make me very sad since I'm looking forward to the suedes.


----------



## BeautyGal (Oct 27, 2012)

Hm, I've actually heard of Julep before but am not subscribed to them...yet  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Sounds like a great box though! Might add it to my sub-list!


----------



## Snow24 (Oct 27, 2012)

I also upgraded to the whole collection. I just checked my account. It shows the order as pending, but the status as 'backordered'. Anyone else have that?


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Oct 27, 2012)

On the legacy site it still shows up as my CwaT sub, but on the new site, I see it as backordered also. I'm guessing it's because they're either out of the new matte dry top coats or it's because it's Saturday so they haven't had a chance to ship yet.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Oct 27, 2012)

In regards to the new site, I haven't received any emails past the switch and November box options. No confirmation, no updates...maybe they're still working on the new site, but I hope it doesn't cause a bunch of issues.


----------



## Snow24 (Oct 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> In regards to the new site, I haven't received any emails past the switch and November box options. No confirmation, no updates...maybe they're still working on the new site, but I hope it doesn't cause a bunch of issues.


 Yeah...I never received any e-mails either when I switched and the add-on email confirmations.


----------



## DragonChick (Oct 27, 2012)

Okay, I'm a bit upset now. I just got my email confirmation for just the It Girl box even though I upgraded and the website clearly showed the full box after I changed it saved it.


----------



## shadowboxer (Oct 27, 2012)

I'm signing up for julep right now.  Does anybody have a referral code that they want to share?


----------



## DragonChick (Oct 27, 2012)

Edited out per the rules.

Move along, nothing to see in this post.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## zadidoll (Oct 27, 2012)

Ladies. Requesting and sharing referral/affiliate links is not allowed on MUT. An infraction worth 10 points can be issued by the moderators which we hate having to issue infractions.


----------



## Smurfgirl06 (Oct 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *DragonChick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Okay, I'm a bit upset now. I just got my email confirmation for just the It Girl box even though I upgraded and the website clearly showed the full box after I changed it saved it.


 Same here.  I'm going to be really sad if I don't get the whole collection.


----------



## Auntboo (Oct 27, 2012)

My order doesn't show up at all on the new site and on the legacy site it is showing as Classic with a Twist even though I also changed (and saved) it to It Girl. I will really be sad if I get the wrong box!! I guess I will call them first thing Monday...


----------



## shadowboxer (Oct 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ladies. Requesting and sharing referral/affiliate links is not allowed on MUT. An infraction worth 10 points can be issued by the moderators which we hate having to issue infractions.


I'm so sorry.  I thought it was just the spontaneous posting of referral links that wasn't allowed; I didn't realize that I couldn't request one.  I'll slink off and read those TOS now.


----------



## HelloLeilani (Oct 28, 2012)

I'm super upset my add on (that I made SURE I added on) isn't on there and I was only charged for my Bombshell box. Thank goodness I didn't want to switch this month and hearted my regular box!


----------



## calexxia (Oct 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm super upset my add on (that I made SURE I added on) isn't on there and I was only charged for my Bombshell box. Thank goodness I didn't want to switch this month and hearted my regular box!


 Which add on?


----------



## HelloLeilani (Oct 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *calexxia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Which add on?


 The Korean bath mitt set with scrub.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />(


----------



## calexxia (Oct 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> The Korean bath mitt set with scrub.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />(


 Mine is backordered. Ummm....if it turns out yours does not ship (BTW, the site is wonky in Chrome, so make sure you're using IE or FF), I MIGHT be persuaded to sell you mine at the add on pricing. MIGHT. I make no promises. We'll discuss it later.


----------



## wadedl (Oct 28, 2012)

I just got charged and it somehow let me apply 1000 points and I got the box for $8.00


----------



## cutpiece (Oct 28, 2012)

*sighs* no charge, no email confirming my order, no shipping confirmation...

Hopefully everything is worked out on Monday.


----------



## artemis76 (Oct 29, 2012)

I checked my bank account this morning and see a pending charge from Julep, immediately followed by a refund. This is my first month (got intro box a couple weeks ago) so I wonder if this is normal for new subs? When I check my order on the site it still shows as pending with my add-on as back ordered. Any thoughts?


----------



## Smurfgirl06 (Oct 29, 2012)

I just emailed Julep about this.  I'm really annoyed since I've been looking forward to the suedes for months.


----------



## xiehan (Oct 29, 2012)

> I checked my bank account this morning and see a pending charge from Julep, immediately followed by a refund. This is my first month (got intro box a couple weeks ago) so I wonder if this is normal for new subs? When I check my order on the site it still shows as pending with my add-on as back ordered. Any thoughts?


 The pending charge + cancellation/refund is usually companies' way of verifying your credit card information; that's fairly standard. That said, I don't think any of us understand what's going on with Julep's billing/shipping right now. I got an order confirmation e-mail yesterday that didn't really say anything about what I ordered (I upgraded to the whole collection). It's also charging me $2.02 even though I paid for the order using points, and doesn't say anywhere why the charge.


----------



## WanderlustinWA (Oct 29, 2012)

When I logged in last week I had a blue banner at the top saying there is a problem with my account, and I couldn't get to the Maven account area where you chose your box for the month.  I emailed them last week, and received a confirmation that there is nothing wrong with my account and IT is "looking into it."  The CS rep manually updated my selection from CWAT to It Girl for the month, so if anything goes haywire at least I have the email proof I guess!

Now I don't even have a Maven tab, but I can still see my billing history and such.  Nothing showing for November yet, though I haven't checked my credit card.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Oct 29, 2012)

Preview for what's going to be in their secret store. I guess the secret store is going to be a monthly thing now?


----------



## MissLindaJean (Oct 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Ooo..I know..

. A tumbler type plastic cup? Wonder if they have them for each Maven type...and Canadian members, too...


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Oct 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MissLindaJean (Oct 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> They didn't last month. Last month they only had "American Beauty" tee's in their secret store.
> 
> I am excited though... if only they'd also get the boxes out on time and figure out what's going on  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Well I hope whatever wonky stuff going on with the website doesn't hit the shipping as well..Guess we'll have to wait and see.  I did get my billing notice, but it was generic and didn't show what box option or my add on selections.


----------



## cutpiece (Oct 29, 2012)

I have to say that I'm really disappointed that it seems like Julep has a tendency of never ever explaining mess ups to their customers until they receive tons of complaints. Only this time, a lot of people are still left in the dark. It wouldn't kill them to send a mass "we're working on it!" e-mail. Don't know how long I'll be sticking with Julep.


----------



## artemis76 (Oct 29, 2012)

I was charged again and refunded again this evening!

Did not get a chance to call today since I was at work, but I've left a message on their Facebook wall as well as sent an email through their site. I've sent an email through the site before and they always get back to me within 24 hours so I'm hopeful to hear something tomorrow.


----------



## Claudia Marcus (Oct 30, 2012)

This is the first time Julep has charged me for postage. I bought the +30 upgrade. Did anyone get a postage charge? Also, there's no shipping information yet. I've tried to find information on the website and although it is somewhat "prettier" it is more difficult to move around and find what you are looking for easily.


----------



## DragonChick (Oct 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Claudia Marcus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This is the first time Julep has charged me for postage. I bought the +30 upgrade. Did anyone get a postage charge? Also, there's no shipping information yet. I've tried to find information on the website and although it is somewhat "prettier" it is more difficult to move around and find what you are looking for easily.


Not here. I'm still waiting for them to add the order for the upgrade I originally selected, but their system didn't have go through. But I also haven't seen a shipping confirmation for the box I'm "supposed" to be getting before the upgraded box they said they'll send out. If I don't get a response via email this morning, I'll be calling them because their site is not cooperating.


----------



## SupItsStephanie (Oct 30, 2012)

Did anyone else get an email this morning about their email not getting added to Julep's list? The subject on the email says something about being missed, but I've never cancelled or skipped a month.


----------



## Smurfgirl06 (Oct 30, 2012)

I just got my shipping notice. Unfortunately, it looks like I'm getting the Boho Glam box rather than the whole collection.  I'm pretty annoyed by this.  I even got an email from a Julep rep when I was having trouble upgrading confirming that my account had the whole collection upgrade.  They never responded to my email about the issue with what I was charged for.


----------



## xiehan (Oct 30, 2012)

I just got a shipping notice as well. Unfortunately given how f'ed the postal service is in the northeast right now, I'm not holding my breath that I'm going to see my box anytime soon.


----------



## zorabell (Oct 30, 2012)

So I was checking out the Julep deal on Zulily and I found 4 new polishes that haven't been released yet (including the ones at Sephora) I have been working on a complete list of Julep polishes on my blog and it was up to date... until now. I will have to say I hope they have the color Cindy in the boxes really soon.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Oct 30, 2012)

Uh, I screencaped the whole Zulily Julep event in case anyone's interested in what they are carrying. Actually, a lot of these promotions are really good - better than Coterie's or Hautelook, and actually on par with the deals in the secret shop the last month.





IMO grabbing the $15 for $30 voucher might not actually be a bad idea... there's probably going to mystery boxes in the future, especially with all the holidays coming around the corner, and grabbing that will get you a mystery box and almost pay for another whole polish... for $15. Not bad.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Oct 30, 2012)

Whaaa.. they're doing sets and selling a voucher? Nice! I'm not a huge fan of the formulas, I think they're a bit inconsistent..but still a great deal! I signed up for a different sub..eek..so I think Julep will get the axe after the holidays. But I like their mystery box ideas. Plus, they make great gifts and trade well lol.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Oct 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> so I think Julep will get the axe after the holidays


 Just the mystery boxes or Julep in general? o.o I their community seems to be doing well in general, but yeah, it does seem like maybe the mystery boxes aren't going to happen after the next year or so... too many people complaining; especially since the last one wasn't nearly as great as the one before in terms of value (guaranteeing you'll get $200+ worth of stuff, etc).


----------



## zadidoll (Oct 30, 2012)

They also have a one month voucher for $9.99... it seems like a good deal except for new members they can get a set for a penny, granted it won't be an actual month subscription but still.


----------



## Smurfgirl06 (Oct 30, 2012)

Success! I called Julep and they were able to pull the wrong box and are going to send me the upgraded collection. It took me quite a few times to get through, but I got it!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Smurfgirl06 (Oct 30, 2012)

So excited, it posted twice!


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Oct 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> They also have a one month voucher for $9.99... it seems like a good deal except for new members they can get a set for a penny, granted it won't be an actual month subscription but still.


 I was thinking that too, but the benefit of getting a voucher (even if you end up with a welcome box) is that they wouldn't get your CC information so it's a non-commital trial box instead.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Oct 30, 2012)

I'd probably just do mystery boxes on occasion. The first time, I was a little disappointed because I expected brighter colors for the spring/summer season. Then I smacked some sense into myself lol, because that isn't my first thought when I'm buying polish. I wear colors around my mood mainly and not purely because of current trends.. so it wasn't a big deal from there out. I've always gotten the lower valued mystery boxes, but that's usually 3-5 polishes. Not bad, considering the monthly ones only offer 2-3. So axe my subscription after December and hope they continue mystery boxes!


----------



## zadidoll (Oct 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Oct 30, 2012)

Question: Did anyone get a full upgrade box before? Was the little "extras" they sent out more for that month than the regular box (e.g. you got 4 pots of glitter last month instead of everyone else's two pots) or did you get the same amount as everyone else's?

Looks like this month's bonus item are polish remover pads x3 and I'm wondering if people who got the large boxes are going to get more or the same... Usually I wouldn't care but it might be nifty to have more of those in case you're traveling


----------



## Claudia Marcus (Oct 30, 2012)

The Julep website has me as charged for postage but when I checked my bank account they did NOT charge for postage! I still haven't gotten any emails from them with shipping or other info.


----------



## wels5711 (Oct 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Question: Did anyone get a full upgrade box before? Was the little "extras" they sent out more for that month than the regular box (e.g. you got 4 pots of glitter last month instead of everyone else's two pots) or did you get the same amount as everyone else's?
> 
> Looks like this month's bonus item are polish remover pads x3 and I'm wondering if people who got the large boxes are going to get more or the same... Usually I wouldn't care but it might be nifty to have more of those in case you're traveling


 I know that with the September box people only got 1 magnet  instead of all 4


----------



## wels5711 (Oct 30, 2012)

so I am guessing 9400 is for the body butter?


----------



## wels5711 (Oct 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *wels5711* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> so I am guessing 9400 is for the body butter?


 I mean the tracking number


----------



## eliza7 (Oct 30, 2012)

I still haven't received a shipping notice, and when I check the site my order says "Backordered"  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I ordered the whole collection.  Has anyone gotten any information from them on when we'll receive our polishes if our orders are backordered?


----------



## Snow24 (Oct 31, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *eliza7* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I still haven't received a shipping notice, and when I check the site my order says "Backordered"  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I ordered the whole collection.  Has anyone gotten any information from them on when we'll receive our polishes if our orders are backordered?


Same here, my account say's backordered. My credit card wasn't charged either.


----------



## zadidoll (Oct 31, 2012)

I realized earlier tonight I have yet to get a tracking so I've emailed them. What's this I hear that some Mavens are being forced to pay for shipping when shipping is suppose to be free?


----------



## eliza7 (Oct 31, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Snow24* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Same here, my account say's backordered. My credit card wasn't charged either.


 I wish they would send out an email letting us know what's going on, especially since it seems like our orders are going to be delayed.  Normally we receive shipping notices around the 27th of the month, right?  I feel like there's no point in me trying to email them because they're probably bombarded with so many emails right now.  Sending us an update would help a lot!!!


----------



## xoxoelyse (Oct 31, 2012)

do you ladies know if your credit card didn't work if the website will tell us somewhere? switched mine to my boyfriends this month, and I have gotten no shipping notification so I'm afraid it didn't work


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Oct 31, 2012)

I got a shipping notice Monday the 29th and the tracking info is saying it was delivered yesterday, but I think that's a wrong date and they meant today, as I see a couple of screwy dates listed.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Oct 31, 2012)

Got my box! No add on yet. Will post pics when I get a sec..


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Oct 31, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Got my box! No add on yet. Will post pics when I get a sec..


 Did you get your shipping notif at all? or did it just show up? XD;


----------



## MissLindaJean (Oct 31, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Did you get your shipping notif at all? or did it just show up? XD;


 I did get a shipping notice, but it hadn't updated this morning when I checked..On account of the pouring rain, I waited to check my box til I was done running errands and could use my car and not walk to/from my box lol...I know, but it was WET today!


----------



## zorabell (Nov 1, 2012)

So I emailed Julep about not getting a shipping email, conformation email, or being able to see that I even ordered a maven box and I finally got a reply today.

"Thank you for following up with us. We sincerely apologize but it seems we were unable to processing billing for your box. Please contact us at 1-877-651-3292 ext. 1 (Billing) and we would love to assist you further with this order. We look forward to hearing from you soon!"

This would be fine if I didn't have to call and waste 1 euro a minute to call them  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Plus with a 9 hour time zone difference I have to wait to call them this evening....

I really hope that they get the site fixed so that December goes smoothly.


----------



## MakeupGalore (Nov 1, 2012)

/emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Still no shipping notice for me


----------



## Yolanda Horton (Nov 1, 2012)

Got My shipping email but one of my add ons (amber) is backordered I usally get my box and add ons in two seperate boxes so im wondering since (amber) is backordered will it be three


----------



## WanderlustinWA (Nov 1, 2012)

So, still zero activity for me (no shipping/billing emails, nothing on my Julep account, and no charges made or pending against my credit card on file).  I just called their CS billing line, and after being on hold for about two minutes the very helpful rep checked out my account (everything fine, of course), then manually ran my payment and said my box would be shipping out shortly.

If you find yourself in the same boat I was, I'd suggest giving them a call!  The lines just opened up so it should be a short wait  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## zadidoll (Nov 1, 2012)

I'm starting to hate their new system. Still no replies from CS and no box which I would have received by now (if it's not here today then I will call their CS).

My accounts shows this:



​


----------



## WanderlustinWA (Nov 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm starting to hate their new system. Still no replies from CS and no box which I would have received by now (if it's not here today then I will call their CS).


 Yeah I emailed them Monday morning and never got a response, which is why I called today.  From here on out I'm probably just going to stick to calling if there any issues, seems to get a response so much faster.


----------



## Musegirl (Nov 1, 2012)

Uggg, I have called several times and no one has ever picked up.  I left messages but they haven't responded.


----------



## WanderlustinWA (Nov 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Musegirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Uggg, I have called several times and no one has ever picked up.  I left messages but they haven't responded.


Just stay on hold if you can!  At work I just plug my headphones with speaker into my cellphone and keep working while I wait for them to pickup lol.


----------



## zorabell (Nov 1, 2012)

I got around to calling and I guess the only problem was on my end because I forgot to update my billing address. They were able to process my card so my box should be getting mailed out sometime soon.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Nov 1, 2012)

That's good news! There seems to be more glitches and complications with the new site.


----------



## Musegirl (Nov 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *WanderlustinWA* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Just stay on hold if you can!  At work I just plug my headphones with speaker into my cellphone and keep working while I wait for them to pickup lol.


 It won't stay on hold forever.  They eventually say they are sorry but no one can come to the phone and make you leave a message.  I have left 3 messages in the last week!


----------



## DragonChick (Nov 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Musegirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It won't stay on hold forever.  They eventually say they are sorry but no one can come to the phone and make you leave a message.  I have left 3 messages in the last week!


At that point, I just hang up and call back. If I wanted to leave a voicemail, I would have done that instead of waiting for someone to pick up!

In other news, I'm supposed to get a box in the mail today. I don't know if it's the upgrade that I've been told has been processed, but I haven't been charged for yet, or if it's just the It Girl that I was charged for.


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Nov 1, 2012)

Got my Boho Glam  box yesterday.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Nov 1, 2012)

I checked my email and it says I'll get my box today, just saw the USPS truck drive by!!! so excited!!


----------



## wels5711 (Nov 1, 2012)

I just got my box today but not my add ons I really wish they would ship it all together


----------



## MissLindaJean (Nov 1, 2012)

> I just got my box today but not my add ons I really wish they would ship it all togetherÂ


 I think add ons may be considered separate orders, so they ship alone. I don't mind as much, especially since I receive mine within a few days of my normal order.


----------



## cutpiece (Nov 1, 2012)

Nothing for me yet, either. On hold with Julep as we speak. I've decided to cancel. Julep's shotty formulation &amp; sample sized polishes aren't worth the stress this is giving me.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Nov 1, 2012)

Looks like their nov secret store is up...






Definitely doesn't seem as good as Zulily's offers or last month's. Or some of their offers in their curated sets: http://www.julep.com/gifts.html

There's quite a bit of buzz on their FB page about The Big Red Bow: http://www.julep.com/gifts/the-big-red-bow.html It does seem like it'd be awesome or an awesome gift, but I wouldn't be able to shell out the $200+ for it. ): I need a new coat. Preferably trench coat.

http://www.julep.com/gifts/the-gem-collection.html and http://www.julep.com/ultimate-favorite.html are both $84 each with codes... That makes them $7/bottle which is half the price of a Julep polish usually, but still so expensive. ):

I really just want them to send me the box I purchased this month. &gt;_&gt; Julep. I worked 10.5 hours today so I had no chance to call them but I guess I should tomorrow if I want to have any luck before the weekend. Even though it doesn't seem like a majority of people calling in general are having any luck


----------



## CRB882 (Nov 1, 2012)

I just got my box, and I think it came with an anniversary gift, but I have no idea what it is. It's a red cord that's kind of shaped like a Y, with a gold circle in the middle. If it's a necklace, I don't know how it would stay on. Has anyone else gotten this and knows what it is? If not, I can try to take a picture and upload it later. I'm stumped!


----------



## traceyc (Nov 1, 2012)

I am new so no "necklace" for me. 

I did get the choice box with the body scrub and the towel and mitt set.  I like it but I am not sure how to use the towel, it is so big.  Any suggestions would be great? Do I just fold it or maybe cut it into fours?


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Nov 1, 2012)

Here's what I got on my Bombshell box


----------



## alpina0560 (Nov 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Looks like their nov secret store is up...
> 
> ...


 

How can you get to the secret store?


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Nov 1, 2012)

Log in to your julep account, go to your profile, the last option on the left says: Secret Store  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## alpina0560 (Nov 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Log in to your julep account, go to your profile, the last option on the left says: Secret Store  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 boo! I don't have that option!


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Nov 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *alpina0560* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> boo! I don't have that option!


 Did you get the november box? : If you did it should show up, but it's only available to people who get the boxes that month.


----------



## alpina0560 (Nov 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Did you get the november box? : If you did it should show up, but it's only available to people who get the boxes that month.


 oh that makes sense, I just signed up like 3 days ago so that's probably why!


----------



## SnowLeopard (Nov 1, 2012)

Why would Julep announce the holiday collection today? Not that November 1st isn't a good day launch a holiday with 20% off, but with repeats of the November colors is the problem I have with this strategy. I really like that Gem Collection in the jewelry box but now I'm not going to buy it because I just got Hailee in the mail today and Amber is one of my add ons in transit. Donna was also a November color a lot of people bought and I think I remember seeing Gayle recently. Julep wanted to be slick and wait for people to pay for their boxes and add ons so they don't skip, but now I am not going to buy this because I don't want two duplicates I just bought. If they had announced this I would've selected a different box and add on combination so I could get this as well. Julep missed the opportunity on that one. Btw having access to the "Secret Shop" is not worth not skipping for, I will skip if I don't like the colors, the 'shop adds zero value it's just random groupings of past colors.


----------



## wels5711 (Nov 1, 2012)

just painted my nails and I am loving the suedes


----------



## HelloLeilani (Nov 2, 2012)

Didn't get my add on (I haven't been keeping up with this thread, should I call them about that, it's like I never added it on, when I did?!!) but omg SO FREAKING IN LOVE WITH MY BOMBSHELL BOX!!! I haz my nails painted the beautiful blue right now. It's purrrfection!


----------



## DragonChick (Nov 2, 2012)

My box arrived yesterday and it was indeed the upgraded I originally ordered. I also think I'm in love with the suedes!


----------



## mjkdior713 (Nov 2, 2012)

So, I really love the colors (got Classic with a Twist) but I put on Minka and within hours my nails were chipping hard core.  Since it dries so fast I used polish remover on the 2 that were massively chipping and repainted them.  This morning THEY'VE CHIPPED AGAIN!!!!  I've never ever had this happen so bad with polishes!  I've never had suedes before.  Are they prone to chipping?  Oh, and Yes I did use two top coats!


----------



## DragonChick (Nov 2, 2012)

Mattes tend to chip quicker than gloss-finishes. I had a nail flake while in the shower this morning, after putting on Hailee last night, base coat, 2 coats of polish and then Julep's matte topcoat.
 

I'm going to play with the suedes and my SV topcoat later, versus my Nails Inc matte topcoat on and see how that changes the finish versus durability.

Even with the flaked nail, I'm still in love with the color and finish. It looks like it should be textured, but it feels so soft.


----------



## monica75052 (Nov 2, 2012)

*I was happy when my daughter said my box came in yesterday. And when I got home and seen a **GOLD box, I was SUPER EXCITED! 



*

*

*


----------



## DragonChick (Nov 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *monica75052* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> *I was happy when my daughter said my box came in yesterday. And when I got home and seen a **GOLD box, I was SUPER EXCITED!
> 
> ...


 Congratulations!!!!!


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Nov 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *monica75052* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> *I was happy when my daughter said my box came in yesterday. And when I got home and seen a **GOLD box, I was SUPER EXCITED!
> 
> ...


Awesome! I was a little afraid they'd still doing that since they started the upgrade boxes, but I'm glad they're still doing gold boxes. 'Grats!


----------



## parisnicole1989 (Nov 2, 2012)

How cool!! How do the gold boxes work? This is my first month with julep. I've heard of the mystery boxes, but could someone explain the difference? Thanks!


----------



## monica75052 (Nov 2, 2012)

*Thanks ladies!  I was so excited when I got it that I took a pic of it unopened first.  I know, I am crazy.  My kids thought maybe I had won the lottery, not quite but close.  lol!  *

*Parisnicole1989, they randomly send out Gold boxes to subscribers.  So it's literally a surprise when you receive it.  I can't wait to hear who else got one.  *


----------



## RainbowClouds (Nov 2, 2012)

*I used Hailee on my nails as soon as I got it. The colors are real dark to me on the suedes. I  did everything you should and my nails still chipped alot too. I am not too happy with Julep right now about a few things. Talking to CS hasn't helped either. Love their colors but I think I am canceling them.*


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Nov 2, 2012)

Oh goodness, my Julep box FINALLY shipped. So excited, finally. I didn't harass them at all about it, even though it took forever. So don't give up hope yet, the rest of you all!


----------



## alpina0560 (Nov 2, 2012)

Since I signed up late to Julep, and I was in desperate need to try out a suede polish, I bought Nora from Sephora. I put it on last night, just got out of the shower and they are as good as new!! I skipped a base and top coat!


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Nov 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *alpina0560* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Since I signed up late to Julep, and I was in desperate need to try out a suede polish, I bought Nora from Sephora. I put it on last night, just got out of the shower and they are as good as new!! I skipped a base and top coat!


If you want to grab more suedes, they have some curated sets up! http://www.julep.com/gifts/peaceful-trio.html = Hailee / Minka / Brit. If you use HOLIDAY20 it should be another 20% so like $20.80 for 3? Or ~$7 for one... cheaper than buying the rest from Sephora.

That's pretty close to what you'd get for a box anyway, since $20 for 3 polishes is what they usually have for It Girl


----------



## Smurfgirl06 (Nov 2, 2012)

I got my complete collection yesterday.  It took two emails and a phone call to get my box right.  They still haven't charged me the extra $30.  I'll be interested to see if they ever do.


----------



## alpina0560 (Nov 2, 2012)

omg! thank you!! I didn't even realize those came in a set!!


----------



## Claudia Marcus (Nov 2, 2012)

No emails, no shipping notice whatsoever. Box arrived yesterday.


----------



## LyndaV (Nov 2, 2012)

I got a gold box too!  Almost the exact one as Monica75052 but I didn't get the jar of cream.  I got 6 polishes and the suede topcoat.  I didn't even notice that it was a gold box until AFTER I opened it!  I did notice that it was a different color but I just thought they changed to a more "fall" color for November.  It took a few seconds after I saw the card that says you've won a gold box to get it...I won a gold box!!  Ha, yeah I know...yesterday was a rough day.

Now I feel kinda bad that I'm thinking of stopping my Julep sub...but I also heard that the new glitters will be in next months box?  Oh well, maybe I'll wait until after December : )


----------



## angelajude (Nov 2, 2012)

Was kind of worried after not really hearing anything but I *just* got my shipping notice today. I'm on the west coast so hopefully I get it within a couple days!


----------



## artemis76 (Nov 2, 2012)

I got all three shipping notices (nov box, add-ons, secret store) this evening! I just live a few miles away so I should have them very soon


----------



## meaganola (Nov 2, 2012)

I got nothing.  No confirmation email, no email informing me that there was a problem.  I called several times and just kept getting dumped into voicemail, but I finally got through today:  There was a problem with my card.  It had expired.  Instead of emailing me, they just kept retrying with the same information.  I finally got it fixed (at least she said it went through.  I haven't seen the charge hit my card yet), but the rep said something interesting after I commented that I couldn't find *anything* on there:  They're *still* working on changing the site around.  I'm trying to decide whether this is good (fixing things!  Yay!) or bad (they already "improved" it and just messed it up more!  Aargh!).


----------



## artemis76 (Nov 3, 2012)

Similar situation with my card, they still had the old billing address and just kept trying the card and refunding it. Jen re-ran it for me with the correct address and after several hours it showed up with my bank and cleared the next day. Hopefully you will see your charge soon as well!


----------



## SupItsStephanie (Nov 3, 2012)

I am in LOVE with the lotion. It smells so good and I love that it's citrus scented rather than a floral. It's whipped, too, so it has a really nice texture and absorbs super fast.


----------



## DragonChick (Nov 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *LyndaV* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got a gold box too!  Almost the exact one as Monica75052 but I didn't get the jar of cream.  I got 6 polishes and the suede topcoat.  I didn't even notice that it was a gold box until AFTER I opened it!  I did notice that it was a different color but I just thought they changed to a more "fall" color for November.  It took a few seconds after I saw the card that says you've won a gold box to get it...I won a gold box!!  Ha, yeah I know...yesterday was a rough day.
> 
> Now I feel kinda bad that I'm thinking of stopping my Julep sub...but I also heard that the new glitters will be in next months box?  Oh well, maybe I'll wait until after December : )


New glitters = next month? That's good to know since I've been in love with the lime green glitter (Colbie?) since they added their holiday items. I've been waffling between the secret store and I have that cert I bought on Zulily, but I couldn't make up my mind on what to get. I think I'll wait now for next month's box.

I'm also in love with the body cream - it's a light citrusy grapefruit scent, not overpowering. Though between this one and the cream from this month's Glossybox, I think I'm set with hand creams for a while.


----------



## vugrl (Nov 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *SupItsStephanie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am in LOVE with the lotion. It smells so good and I love that it's citrus scented rather than a floral. It's whipped, too, so it has a really nice texture and absorbs super fast.


 I love it also!!! I have it by my computer and keep putting it on! My dog must like it also b/c every time I apply it, he wants to lick all over my hands and arms.


----------



## meaganola (Nov 6, 2012)

[No message]


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Nov 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I was just wondering about shipping on my Maven box since I was told it would be shipping but haven't received any other email about it, so I logged into my account, and I see this listed for the payment method:
> 
> ...


 At this point you should really call them. I think they were done with a majority of the shipping by last Friday, at least. You should've at least gotten a tracking notif. The secret store was open between the 1-3 (Thursday to midnight of Saturday I think?) We didn't get an email, but they told everyone on FB


----------



## zadidoll (Nov 6, 2012)

"*Deferred CIM Maven Payment**" *- that's if you pay using any Julep Jules.


----------



## cutpiece (Nov 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I was just wondering about shipping on my Maven box since I was told it would be shipping but haven't received any other email about it, so I logged into my account, and I see this listed for the payment method:
> 
> *Deferred CIM Maven Payment*


 I'd def call them. It's a huge pain (I had to call 14 times in a row after work last time I called in order to talk to a live person), but given all the shipping mistakes this month, I wouldn't chance it. I'm still getting shipping confirmations as of yesterday. So far I have a total of 3 as it seems I was accidentally shipped an extra box. I went from 0 shipping confirmations to 3. Go figure.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Nov 6, 2012)

I don't think they ever took off that 900 points for you getting a november box even if you paid with points.  Thanks... I guess Julep. I got a full box so I spent 5000 points, but if you paid with points and then got to keep those points you basically got a box half off


----------



## Musegirl (Nov 6, 2012)

I signed up for Julep Maven on October 16 and my box still says "processing"!  They sent the extras, but not the box.  I have called at least 20 times (on different days and times) and have never gotten through.  I left voice messages and emails but no one has gotten back to me.  This is absolutely ridiculous!  My mom signed up and got her box in 4 days!  WFT, Julep!


----------



## Generalissima (Nov 7, 2012)

So I had to email because my acct showed no signs of life. The CS told me they processed my payment but I still see no shipping notice or anything on the website. I'm gonna be wicked pissed if this month gets screwed up..it's the only month I've been dying for. I love suedes!


----------



## bbbrandnewww (Nov 7, 2012)

If you pick up the Oprah favorite things box and enter OPRAH at checkout, it's half price (so comes down to $84)


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Nov 8, 2012)

Here is Amber from the Suedes collection - I'm really liking it!  This was 2 coats over a base coat.


----------



## zorabell (Nov 8, 2012)

Is anyone else waiting on their box with the whole collection? I got a tracking number but it hasn't updated yet.


----------



## cutpiece (Nov 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mjkdior713* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So, I really love the colors (got Classic with a Twist) but I put on Minka and within hours my nails were chipping hard core.  Since it dries so fast I used polish remover on the 2 that were massively chipping and repainted them.  This morning THEY'VE CHIPPED AGAIN!!!!  I've never ever had this happen so bad with polishes!  I've never had suedes before.  Are they prone to chipping?  Oh, and Yes I did use two top coats!


 Someone suggested the sandwich method on fb to combat the chipping.


matte top coat
shiny top coat
matte top coat

I was bored last night waiting for the popsugar site to work again, so I decided to put Amber on over the polish I already had on. I tried the sandwich method using Butter London Matte Top Coat &amp; P.D Quick Top Coat and everything is still in tact with zero signs of chipping today. Still not a huge fan of Julep but I really do love these suedes.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Nov 8, 2012)

Sandwich method sounds good! I think I'll be doing that tonight.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## gypsiemagic (Nov 8, 2012)

yuck. i had horrible chipping with Nora and Hailee. I painted them last night, and by 3pm today both pointer and middle fingers had chipped to nearly halfway off, and little chips on the others. 

I will attempt the top coat sammich next time, but for now I put Caroline on my fingers and Leslie on my toes. 

I think I want to add the Nicki Minaj x OPI Black and silver chunky glitter over Caroline for some pizzaz. I like to have glitter polish on at all times, so I can hardly stand cremes without some sort of added glitter top coat, I am okay with shimmers ,but generally the sparklier the better  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I really really hope it girl is 3 glitters for december  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## meaganola (Nov 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> "*Deferred CIM Maven Payment**" *- that's if you pay using any Julep Jules.


 Then that is *really* odd because I didn't use any JJs.  

But here's another thing that seems weird but might be correct (I'm on day three of a nasty cold and can't remember anything):  Did the It Girl box come with an option for fast-dry top coat?  Or was there a code for a free top coat floating around that I might have used?  I'm wondering because I received an add-on box with this stuff, but I don't recall having a code for a free bottle of this stuff, and I wouldn't have ordered it as an add-on if I had to pay for it (and I was not charged for it) because I have a four-ounce bottle of Seche Vite, but I can't figure out why they sent it to me unless this was a freebie I completely forgot about.

Also, I just noticed that my Maven order page says I should be charged $20.98:  $15.99 for the box itself and $4.99 for the add-on.  The box should have been $19.99, not $15.99, so the total should have been $24.98 -- which was what I was actually charged.  I'm sending email about the extra add-on bottle and this disconnect between the order page and the actual charge, but I wanted to mention that to give everyone the heads-up to check things over.


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Nov 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mjkdior713*
> 
> 
> 
> So, I really love the colors (got Classic with a Twist) but I put on Minka and within hours my nails were chipping hard core.  Since it dries so fast I used polish remover on the 2 that were massively chipping and repainted them.  This morning THEY'VE CHIPPED AGAIN!!!!  I've never ever had this happen so bad with polishes!  I've never had suedes before.  Are they prone to chipping?  Oh, and Yes I did use two top coats!


 I haven't experienced any chipping, just some slight tip wear.  So far, Amber is wearing like any normal polish for me.  I really wonder if body/nail chemistry is a factor, as I haven't had problems with chipping with any of the Julep polishes thus far.


----------



## FoxxyNiki (Nov 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Lulubelle107* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I haven't experienced any chipping, just some slight tip wear.  So far, Amber is wearing like any normal polish for me.  I really wonder if body/nail chemistry is a factor, as I haven't had problems with chipping with any of the Julep polishes thus far.


 What did you use in terms of a base and/or top coat?


----------



## zadidoll (Nov 9, 2012)

That is odd if you don't have any Jules.


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Nov 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *FoxxyNiki* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> What did you use in terms of a base and/or top coat?


I used Seche Vite base coat, no top coat.  I'm going on day 3 with minimal tip wear, no chips.  I usually go about 5-6 days per manicure, and so far Amber is wearing quite well.


----------



## javagirl87 (Nov 10, 2012)

i have major issues with Julep polish, even with a top coat m polish chips in 2 days, and my matte one (with the matte top coat) chipped within hours.


----------



## sakurak (Nov 10, 2012)

I'm having good luck with Hailee so far - over 24 hours with no chips.  I used three thin coats over the Julep basecoat (before reading that basecoat isn't recommended for suedes).  It dries so incredibly fast that using thin coats seemed to help get consistent coverage with no bubbles.


----------



## Claudia Marcus (Nov 11, 2012)

I've emailed customer service at Julep several times with questions since I started in June and they are quite timely and helpful with their responses. I've been able to take care of everything in an email without having to call. This includes questions regarding our extra November points, how to remove an add-on when I changed my mind, and shipping questions too. Nice replies and I'm very happy with their customer service.


----------



## Claudia Marcus (Nov 11, 2012)

I find my chipping depends more on how much housework and bathing I'm doing. When I take a shower I usually get out missing bits of nail polish, sometimes major sections that I would call bigger than a chip. I hate not having a dishwasher and have to wash by hand which also makes my nails chip more.


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Nov 12, 2012)

This is my 5th day of wear, and you can see tip wear and some slight chipping, but nothing I'd consider unusual at 5 days.


----------



## FoxxyNiki (Nov 13, 2012)

Has anyone else not received their box yet? I still haven't received mine and my shipping isn't updated, but oddly enough I did receive my add on (the matte top coat) over a week ago. I emailed customer service but haven't heard back yet....


----------



## zorabell (Nov 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *FoxxyNiki* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Has anyone else not received their box yet? I still haven't received mine and my shipping isn't updated, but oddly enough I did receive my add on (the matte top coat) over a week ago. I emailed customer service but haven't heard back yet....


Did you get an upgraded box? My tracking still hasn't updated since the 4th I plan on calling tomorrow to see if it actually shipped or not.


----------



## Snow24 (Nov 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zorabell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Did you get an upgraded box? My tracking still hasn't updated since the 4th I plan on calling tomorrow to see if it actually shipped or not.


I upgraded and my box still hasn't shipped. I have been trying to call all morning. After holding on the line for several minutes each time, it then tells me no can answer the phone, leave a message. I have called 5 times already and no answer.


----------



## FoxxyNiki (Nov 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zorabell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Did you get an upgraded box? My tracking still hasn't updated since the 4th I plan on calling tomorrow to see if it actually shipped or not.


 No - just the normal Maven box, I think it was the Boho Glam one. I finally got a response from Juelp CS though....there's what they said:

Hi Nicole,

Thank you for reaching out to us. We sincerely apologize for the delay in shipping. We have noticed that our Mavens on the East Coast are experiencing shipping delays due to Hurricane Sandy. Additionally, the tracking information for these orders are also delayed. If the box has not arrived by the end of the week, let us know and we will be happy to further assist. Iâ€™m glad to hear that your add-on has arrived, I use the Matte Top Coat all the time and absolutely love it!

Please do not hesitate to reach out to us with any further questions or concerns. Until next time, have a great day and shine on!

SO - maybe it is because I live in NJ.  I finally have power back at home after a ridiculous amount of time, and all I want to do is paint my nails!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## stinkypaws (Nov 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *FoxxyNiki* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Has anyone else not received their box yet? I still haven't received mine and my shipping isn't updated, but oddly enough I did receive my add on (the matte top coat) over a week ago. I emailed customer service but haven't heard back yet....


I never received my box and when I emailed C.S. they informed me that my add-on was never ordered so they put in a separate order for that. I had to email back and tell them again, I never received my subscription box which was the IT Girl box. I don't think they even read the emails before replying to them because their responses make no sense at all most of the time.  It has taken me 7 emails and they refuse to send a replacement box or refund me only offer a store credit.

This of course is only after they originally told me once the box is shipped and USPS has it they have no control over it so if it gets lost then they are not responsible. Sorry, but I completely disagree with that. I paid for a product and I expect to receive the product. 

If they can issue a store credit then why can't they send my It Girl box that I paid for??? Needless to say I have canceled my subscription and will deal with my cc company.  I'm not sure who would be happy with a store credit when they can't even send the items you actually pay for.

Not to mention their website is horrible to navigate and lacks important details about your orders that would be very helpful like tracking.


----------



## Hellaine (Nov 16, 2012)

I received my box (pretty late) but I still haven't received my addon, which I paid for with Jules.  I had to resend them an email today, as I never heard back from one I sent exactly a week ago so.  Here's hoping.  At LEAST give me my Jules back, yeesh.


----------



## zorabell (Nov 16, 2012)

I got my box today, the shipping never updated until it made it to the post office and was ready for pick up. In all it only took 11 days since it shipped out on the 4th.


----------



## parisnicole1989 (Nov 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *stinkypaws* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I never received my box and when I emailed C.S. they informed me that my add-on was never ordered so they put in a separate order for that. I had to email back and tell them again, I never received my subscription box which was the IT Girl box. I don't think they even read the emails before replying to them because their responses make no sense at all most of the time.  It has taken me 7 emails and they refuse to send a replacement box or refund me only offer a store credit.
> ...


 Definitely take it up with your credit card company. They can't just refuse to send you the product you paid for and not offer a refund. Sorry you had issues...That's never fun to have to fight when companies try to rip you off.


----------



## bbbrandnewww (Nov 17, 2012)

Has anyone been having issues with shipping not being free? I'm trying to use my voucher from Zulily to purchase a Christmas gift for my aunt that's way marked down (that autumn set), but it keeps adding $3.99 shipping to my order despite being a Maven. I've emailed them but haven't heard back.


----------



## stinkypaws (Nov 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *bbbrandnewww* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Has anyone been having issues with shipping not being free? I'm trying to use my voucher from Zulily to purchase a Christmas gift for my aunt that's way marked down (that autumn set), but it keeps adding $3.99 shipping to my order despite being a Maven. I've emailed them but haven't heard back.


 I had the same problem when I used my Zulily voucher but I just paid the $3.99 shipping because it is not worth the time or hassle trying to deal with their customer service. I had already purchased my voucher before having my other problems with them so I just wanted to use it and be done with them. Nothing is ever easy with this company!


----------



## stinkypaws (Nov 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *parisnicole1989* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Definitely take it up with your credit card company. They can't just refuse to send you the product you paid for and not offer a refund. Sorry you had issues...That's never fun to have to fight when companies try to rip you off.


 Thanks! I have already started the claim with my cc co. and decided to file a complaint with the BBB. I'm sure it won't do any good since their rating is already an F on the BBB website but at least I will feel better


----------



## zorabell (Nov 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *stinkypaws* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thanks! I have already started the claim with my cc co. and decided to file a complaint with the BBB. I'm sure it won't do any good since their rating is already an F on the BBB website but at least I will feel better


I just checked BBB the reason for the F rating is because they are not a BBB accredited business, also they have only had 2 complaints filed through BBB.


----------



## zadidoll (Nov 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zorabell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *stinkypaws* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## Claudia Marcus (Nov 19, 2012)

Business do not get an F rating for the sole reason that they are not members of the Better Business Bureau. It is not free to join and many businesss are not members for that and other reasons. They had to "earn" the F because of something in particular that they either did not do or did not respond to when the BBB contacted them. I believe that in the case of a nonresponse the BBB decides on the side of the complaining person.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Nov 19, 2012)

I agree that businesses "earn" their F ratings, but the BBB is also gross because people can "buy" their A's. :| Just saying.


----------



## stinkypaws (Nov 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zorabell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I just checked BBB the reason for the F rating is because they are not a BBB accredited business, also they have only had 2 complaints filed through BBB.


 They actually have 4 closed complaints that does not include any open or pending complaints. Even though the address does show the Bellevue Parlor I believe some if not all of these complaints were meant for Julep.com.  They are not accredited because of their F rating which if is usually based on their business practices if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## fanchette (Dec 11, 2012)

So, I still haven't received my nora add-on from the November box. It is still showing as "backordered" on my account. Is anyone else still waiting on nora or anything else from November or should I try and call?


----------



## zadidoll (Dec 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *stinkypaws* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *zorabell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Dec 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *fanchette* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So, I still haven't received my nora add-on from the November box. It is still showing as "backordered" on my account. Is anyone else still waiting on nora or anything else from November or should I try and call?


 I'd say call Customer Service asap!


----------

